# VW Atlas Highline



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone else with an Atlas Highline in Canada? The brochure, website and dealer's internal documentation all state the following

Brochure:
https://vwmodels.ca/pdfs/atlas/2018-en.pdf

*Trendline*
Power adjustable, heated, body-coloured exterior mirrors
*Highline*
Power folding, heated exterior mirrors with memory and reverse tilt-down function
*Execline*
Power autofolding, heated exterior mirrors with memory and reverse tilt-down function

We took delivery yesterday and discovered that the mirrors do NOT fold. There is NO position on the switch or in the computer menu. The dealer is trying to tell us that the mirrors do fold, but only manually. 

Every other Highline I have looked at today appears to have the same problem...


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

Definitely looks like it should be power folding according to the brochure and specs written. Inform VW Canada?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

If Highline is the same as US SE, those don't have power folding mirrors.


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

FWIW, I have an SEL 4Motion, 2nd highest trim you can buy in the US, and it does not have power folding mirrors.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

the weasel language is at the bottom:

. Volkswagen Canada is not responsible for errors in typography or photography. Some features may be unavailable when your vehicle is built or available at extra cost. Although we endeavour to ensure that the information
is accurate, as errors may occur from time to time, customers should contact their local Volkswagen dealer for details. 

Pretty sure you are SOL legal wise.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

hwalker said:


> Anyone else with an Atlas Highline in Canada? The brochure, website and dealer's internal documentation all state the following
> 
> Brochure:
> https://vwmodels.ca/pdfs/atlas/2018-en.pdf
> ...


I just got the HL as well. They're power. They're folding. They're not power & folding. I think they do have reverse-tilt down function, but it has to be set.

Do the Trendline models fold in as well?


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Bluemeansgo said:


> I just got the HL as well. They're power. They're folding. They're not power & folding. I think they do have reverse-tilt down function, but it has to be set.
> 
> Do the Trendline models fold in as well?


Funny, the Trendline says Electrically adjustable... yes they fold but manually...


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

hwalker said:


> Funny, the Trendline says Electrically adjustable... yes they fold but manually...


Actually Trendline says this: 
Power adjustable, heated, body-coloured exterior mirrors


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

hwalker said:


> Actually Trendline says this:
> Power adjustable, heated, body-coloured exterior mirrors


Why didn't they have the Highline specs say:
Power adjustable, heated, body-coloured exterior mirrors with tilt down passenger mirror on reverse


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks. Pretty sure it is the same as the SEL. The next model up is the Execline which corresponds to the SEL Premium, I believe...


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Bluemeansgo said:


> I just got the HL as well. They're power. They're folding. They're not power & folding. I think they do have reverse-tilt down function, but it has to be set.
> 
> Do the Trendline models fold in as well?


Thanks. 

Yes it does tilt on reverse. The programming process is not that straightforward, as with much on this car. Spend some time with your owner's manual. There are so many settings for on-road, off-road and sport mode that it boggles the mind... Oh, and did I mention driver preferences for up to 4 different drivers... I am still trying to figure out how pair them with each key... The start stop feature is not a favourite of mine or the wife... We do love this car, truck, crossover, urban assault vehicle though!


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Drive by said:


> the weasel language is at the bottom:
> 
> . Volkswagen Canada is not responsible for errors in typography or photography. Some features may be unavailable when your vehicle is built or available at extra cost. Although we endeavour to ensure that the information
> is accurate, as errors may occur from time to time, customers should contact their local Volkswagen dealer for details.
> ...


The dealer opened a ticket with VW Canada... We shall see...


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

hwalker said:


> The dealer opened a ticket with VW Canada... We shall see...


my guess is the brochure is missing a comma. Power, folding mirrors would describe what you have. vs Power folding. Big difference in the real world, all for a missing bit of punctuation :what:


----------



## hwalker (Dec 3, 2012)

Drive by said:


> my guess is the brochure is missing a comma. Power, folding mirrors would describe what you have. vs Power folding. Big difference in the real world, all for a missing bit of punctuation :what:


VW wiggle room for sure...The Trendline's mirrors fold too, but no mention in the brochure...


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

hwalker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes it does tilt on reverse. The programming process is not that straightforward, as with much on this car. Spend some time with your owner's manual. There are so many settings for on-road, off-road and sport mode that it boggles the mind... Oh, and did I mention driver preferences for up to 4 different drivers... I am still trying to figure out how pair them with each key... The start stop feature is not a favourite of mine or the wife... We do love this car, truck, crossover, urban assault vehicle though!


Oh, tell me about it. I thought I had it paired with my key, and sometimes it sets the chair and mirrors, and sometimes not. I think it depends on if you use the auto-unlock on the fob. Definitely some kinks that need to be worked out. The backup camera has quite a few options, even without Park Pilot, like showing how much space you need to park the vehicle and the hitch camera, but activating those views is challenging to say the least! inconsistent interfaces and the side buttons don't always show up.


----------



## Jiminy Crickets (Jul 1, 2017)

If the options in the Park Pilot don't show up, tap the MENU button in the top left corner of the screen.... that seems to bring up more of the visual aid options.

I thought there were issues with inconsistencies as well (and there very well could be), but spending time with the manual and just sitting the car playing with the features is showing me that at least some of my early concerns were 'operator error...'

The good news is that even if there are some initial glitches, there's a good chance the software could receive updates in the future rather easily.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

To clarify the Power folding versus power autofolding, only the Execline, which in the US is SEL Premium offers this feature.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi everyone

Just found this thread after searching for the same problem with the Atlas Highline I recently collected. 

Did anyone get anywhere with this as a complaint? I am really disappointed about this as it was one of the factors that made me go for the Highline above the comfortline.

The spec sheet supplied by the dealer that I ordered from clearly states power folding mirrors, although I note that the spec on the VW.ca website has now changed.

I do not think that my Atlas has the reverse dip feature either, although after reading here maybe it just requires some configuration, but I can't believe it would not move at all in the factory settings?


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

fourspoons said:


> I do not think that my Atlas has the reverse dip feature either, although after reading here maybe it just requires some configuration, but I can't believe it would not move at all in the factory settings?


If it's a Canadian Highline, it does have reverse angled passenger mirror, and it's a complicated process to set up, just like the key-specific profiles, definitely not intuitive.

Day 5 and still working through the manual....


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

so what badging do the canadian models have since they are not S/SE/SEL


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> so what badging do the canadian models have since they are not S/SE/SEL


Looks like no badging from this canadian vw video


----------



## a2z312 (Mar 28, 2021)

zither99 said:


> Definitely looks like it should be power folding according to the brochure and specs written. Inform VW Canada?


Agreed. I called an attorney.


----------

